

For Food Startups, Incubators Help Dish Up Success - sizzle
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2014/08/18/336877182/for-food-start-ups-incubators-help-dish-up-success

======
mrfusion
I've got a bunch of really good ideas for food containers and packaging. I've
always wondered what the first steps would be for getting a business going?

I guess that's not really what these type of incubators help with.

~~~
wizawuza
For something like that I'd suggest talking to potential customers.. if
restaurants, for example, are you target audience, go and visit... become
friendly with a bunch of owners/managers/etc.

~~~
mrfusion
Unfortunately it's mass market consumer stuff.

